# Crush?



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a dangerous question to ask. :um :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I do.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, but just like every other crush I've had in life, I doubt that the feeling is mutual, and I'm too much of a wimp to do anything about it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This thread has been curiously quiet. :b


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Maybe, sorta, kinda. :b

(Goes goo-goo over Mr. Darcy avatar.)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

teehee


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Njodis said:


> and I'm too much of a wimp to do anything about it.


wimp? What are you talking about?

Don't you know it's forbidden to ever ever approach your crush? Jeez, you almost got disqualified!

But you can thank me later for explaining the rules, just tell me which way the finish line is of this obstacle race. I think I must be lost or something :stu


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes Guess who.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I've had a few and kinda have one right now.... that's all I'm gunna say...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

So many guys here.. so little time.. :b 

I do like someone here, I'm sure he knows it though.. hah..


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

_I wanna get serious right away
1-2, I got a crush on you
What you doin' today or any other day?
1-2, I got a crush on you
Just one look and I go insane
1-2, I got a crush on you_

~The Clash


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Kinda. I mean, there are so many cute girls here... ops


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Crush?*



Sheri said:


> (Goes goo-goo over Mr. Darcy avatar.)


 :agree How can anyone not like Darcy? :stu I love that movie...

Back to the original question...maybe :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Crush?*

I love everyone! EVERYONE! :group

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Crush?*



Hypatia said:


> I love everyone! EVERYONE! :group
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Me too :group


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

No vote.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Crush?*



Hypatia said:


> I love everyone! EVERYONE! :group
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Awww, thanks, I needed a hug :squeeze


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok. Ok. Despite loving everyone in a friendly sense, there's no one, no one here. I know what I like.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

mayyyyyyyyyyyybe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crush? I thought you meant the soda :doh.

Can I change my vote to "taco"?


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I may be curious about a couple of guys here, but I wouldn't necessarily classify it as having a crush on any of them. It's hard for me to like too much mystery surrounding a man, although the process of discovery can be exciting. I'd just rather know than not know...


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

oui


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone have a crush on me because of my avatar? Sorry but I am not that cute.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Kind of...


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Greg...I think your little mouse is very cute...LMAO


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: re: Crush?*



Driftfisher said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Greg...I think your little mouse is very cute...LMAO


Now that's funny. LOL Your fish is very cute as well Driftfisher.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

My avatar is...a doodle.
no crushes from that


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I know someone must be in love with my avatar


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Kind of...


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Okay the suspense is killing me who has a crush on me? Anyone? Hello?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Crush?*



themousethatroared said:


> Has anyone have a crush on me because of my avatar? Sorry but I am not that cute.


if that is your real pic on your avatar then i think youre cute :kiss


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: re: Crush?*



Gumaro said:


> themousethatroared said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone have a crush on me because of my avatar? Sorry but I am not that cute.
> ...


LOL yeah that's me.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Crush?*



themousethatroared said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > themousethatroared said:
> ...


You're cute, as long as you stay in your cage :b


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: re: Crush?*



GraceLikeRain said:


> themousethatroared said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


 :hide lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have an infatuation with my Mr. Pink-smallest-violin-in-the-world avatar, so, in message board terms, I guess that means I currently have a crush on my own posts. Hey, at least it's something.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes :squeeze 

I have never known of anyone with a crush on me, but I do wonder about it sometimes.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

36 people voted yes...this is interesting :b


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Crush?*



GraceLikeRain said:


> 36 people voted yes...this is interesting :b


I bet if we had a thread to post the name of who we had a crush on, it would be very quiet and a very short list. :hide

Maybe we could come up with a way to PM Becky or Thunder with who it is, and if the other person has a crush on you too and they PM your name to Becky also. Then Becky would PM you back, telling you that there is a good chance of not getting rejected if both of you have crushes on each other. It's like Secret Santa for Valentine's Day.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

That's a really good idea.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No, but there are about like 5 guys here I wouldn't mind dating. :hide They all live kind of far though.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Crush?*



GraceLikeRain said:


> 36 people voted yes...this is interesting :b


Yeah.. 61% :shock


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

All right, I confess. I am slightly interested in one. If he lived here, I would consider dating him actually.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm guilty. ops


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im either too old, too jaded, or too committed to have any crushes.

probably all of the above.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

There should be a thread where everyone could post their crush anonymously or something. It would give people a boost to know someone had a crush on them. But I guess the ones no one had a crush on would feel bad.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

On the friends site, you can send "crush alerts" to people and they show up to the other person as anonymous. I know, because I sent myself one the other day. I was bored and curious.

Edit: my grammatical skills are terrible. I am a disgrace to humanity.


----------

